# To All My Loving Fans!



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Hahahahaa, ok then.

I just wanted to update you all who know me and tell you what my plan is going to be. I never thought I would ever do this, but, I'm going to clean house.

Just now, I posted an ad in my local newspaper about: "Fish! Neon Tetra, Corycatfish, Ottos, Mystery Snails, and Betta!"

I am going to totally clean out my 29g and start over new. It is in horrible shape, in my opinion, and I just cant stand watching my fish seems sicker and sicker everyday because I just dont have the patience to let anything cycle and I REALLY want live plants in there. So this time, I'm doing it right. My whole fleet of Neon Tetra (13) are going, 2 of my green cories (new ones, I just cant part with my old ones I've had almost as long as Akashi), my 2 ottos (doing great by the way, started with 4 though  ), 2 of my 4 mystery snails, and my white female betta (she is so gorgeous but since I tried floating her in a small breeding tank she has become skiddish and hates me now  ). So yeah, since I have a second tank already set up (20g) I'll just keep my other fish in there while I REALLY do some WORK on my 29g.

Alright, I know this post isnt all about betta and its in the betta section, but most of my friends visit this part of the forum so I just wanted to let you all know.

And Akashi is still in his laying-on-the-floor-of-the-breeder-net state. He eats though, whenever there is food. So the phrase I have come up with that gives me hope is: "If a creature has the will to live, then it is not its time to die"

I placed my breeder female in that tank (taking Cassie's advice to not allow the male to see her for a bit) and Akashi seems to have perked up ever so slightly to greet her. I thought she might try and bite him but since she's been around so many other betta she seems REALLY mellowed out. She never flares or attacks anyone really. And since my male CT is floating in a tank with some fancy guppies he has stopped flaring altogether to. Maybe betta just need some love to get over their aggressive tendencies. Hahahaha .

Alright, well theres the update. I will be restocking my 29g in about a month (going to let it cycle for 2 weeks while I try and get some easy to grow plants going in there, maybe some java fern. I really want java moss but my lfs doesnt sell it. Where could I get that? And if any of you know any other easy to grow plants, please let me know. I will be posting questions about cycling and all that good stuff in the freshwater section)

Good luck, all of you! :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Sounds like a good idea to start all over again. Sometimes a fresh start is better than a holiday. When you plant it out make sure you get fertiliser for the plants. I got some elodea in my tank and didn't get any fertiliser and after only 3 weeks it looked all brown and dying, so I went and got some (which is liquid, safe for fish and specifically designed for aquatic plants) and now it's all green and lushious! I'm the same about cycling the tank..so whenever I do a 100% clean out (every 8 weeks or so) I reserve 2 buckets of the old water to add back to the fresh so all that good bacteria is going back in. I know that's not the same as cycling the tank but I think it's better than nothing at all.


----------

